# Australia Images



## reisefoto (Dec 26, 2009)

My first trip to Australia: from Darwin to Melbourne + Sydney + Brisbane:

Bilder aus aller Welt - Reisefotografie von Peter Schickert - Bildarchiv Reise travel images

merry christmas to everyone....


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool pictures. I like how you got the picture of the kangaroo. how many minutes or hours have you spent waiting for that shot? I never get any kangaroo shots in the wild except for those in the zoo. they run fast. where did you get the picture of the opera house in Sydney? nice angle, were you using a telescope camera or were in a helicopter?


----------



## bkeefe8 (Jan 3, 2010)

Those are some incredible photos reisefoto! I cannot wait to visit this lovely city!


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

How were you able to capture the image of the operahouse, on a heli tour?


----------



## Gelo (Feb 26, 2010)

Those are amazing pictures... what camera did you use?


----------



## Anne (Feb 22, 2010)

On this page are many picutres from Australia. There are pics of animals, wildlife, energy and so on.
Pictures - Online Eco Friendly Journal, News and Directory


----------



## martina_green (Mar 3, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## ck10_9 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great shots - I am aspiring to be that good


----------



## kennethparker (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome Pictures....


----------



## comparequotes (Feb 25, 2010)

oh, I'm so jealous.. Can't wait to see those Australia's panoramic view especially the beaches..


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

Terrific pictures.


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 17, 2010)

hi,
nice pictures!


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

A few NSW South Coast pictures - all taken by either myself or my wife:

Austinmer:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...84857115278_1041892528_30248962_3460866_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...084857035276_1041892528_30248960_554059_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...84857195280_1041892528_30248964_4212510_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...84857435286_1041892528_30248970_2972452_n.jpg

Thirroul

http://l26.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hph...84858035301_1041892528_30248983_7946524_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...084858075302_1041892528_30248984_651633_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...84858395310_1041892528_30248992_5831834_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...084858475312_1041892528_30248994_451312_n.jpg

Wollongong

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...81472090342_1041892528_31440269_3787286_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...81473410375_1041892528_31440284_6234002_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...81473610380_1041892528_31440286_5358441_n.jpg

Kiama

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...81472290347_1041892528_31440271_7529917_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...81472410350_1041892528_31440272_4299836_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...81473010365_1041892528_31440279_2113323_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...81473170369_1041892528_31440281_4262329_n.jpg

Jervis Bay - Hyams Beach

]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...581477850486_1041892528_31440293_942041_n.jpg

Pebbly Beach

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...22326951688_1041892528_31515819_7011005_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...22329271746_1041892528_31515839_2752682_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...22329431750_1041892528_31515840_3567275_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...622329551753_1041892528_31515841_867187_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...622329991764_1041892528_31515845_805078_n.jpg

Batemans Bay

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...622327111692_1041892528_31515820_874043_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...22327311697_1041892528_31515822_4538980_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...22327431700_1041892528_31515823_6163079_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...22327551703_1041892528_31515824_1458474_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...22327751708_1041892528_31515825_5192362_n.jpg


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

The pictures are breath taking and clearly takes your mind off stress.


----------



## prateekrica (Jan 18, 2011)

Great shotssss...... I loved the photographs.....

I always love viewing pics!!! ..... they are damn relaxing.


----------



## Joe05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice one! so beautiful!


----------



## chopin.martin (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome... very niceee...


----------



## nick.baker56 (Mar 14, 2011)

Which place is better to travel Melbourne or Sydney ?


----------



## basketmen (Mar 18, 2011)

it is better if you put the images in your post too


----------



## Kirie (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the wildlife shots! The seal is my favorite!


----------



## rayeric (Dec 23, 2010)

All are wonderful pictures.


----------



## adayvis (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice images.


----------



## Carolthompson (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice shots you got there.. Pretty neat picture....


----------



## subin (Feb 7, 2012)

wow neat shot you have there


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful Sydney. Entrance to Music Academy


----------



## james12 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Australia's pictures are awesome


----------



## VivienMarch (Feb 20, 2012)

what a wonderfull pics!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

More of Sydney


----------



## peterteh333 (Jul 23, 2012)

nice place and nice picture


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

we´ve a beautiful country


----------



## General True Blue (Sep 22, 2012)

i can't even see the pictures


----------



## egykangaroo (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks >>>>nice pic


----------



## travelman (Aug 17, 2013)

Woa, amazing


----------



## TairyoGuangzhou (Oct 27, 2013)

I hope that I could be there soon!!!


----------



## TairyoGuangzhou (Oct 27, 2013)

I hope to visit there soon!!!


----------



## Antoine Hixon (Oct 20, 2013)

I like most the great barrier reef of Australia which is a wonderful nature rich place.I would love to visit this place again and again in my life.


----------



## flowergirl (Oct 29, 2013)

Truly amazing photographs. Australia is definitely the place to be right now!


----------



## feanjack (Dec 9, 2013)

really good


----------



## Char00 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jackandbill (Apr 29, 2014)

unbelievable...
amazing pictures.....


----------



## plonk (Jun 17, 2014)

nice pictures! I enjoyed the NT the most! Good Job!


----------



## zoehuynh (Oct 1, 2014)

Great photos !


----------



## Karlisle (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Peter and everyone else,

yes, the photos are very nice! I especially enjoy your animal shots. I think it is very difficult to get good and sharp photos of animals. You just have to be patient and a bit lucky too. Some of the other links to more photos don't seem to work, unfortunately. I really like this picture gallery Australien Bilder-Galerie - www.in-australien.com. It is also from a german website. I think a lot of them are self made and therefore very authentic, but still professional. The good thing about taking pictures in Australia is that you have a lot of sunshine and that you can even with an average camera take nice shots. My favorite locations to take pictures are South Australia, Western Australia and the Northern Territory. I just love these endless plains of red soil.

Cheers to all of you!

Karlisle


----------



## maryannfarrugia (Jul 27, 2015)

awesome pictures mate! thanks for the share!


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

Its really nice pictures ..


----------

